# DIY Metal Plane w/ 6-foot bed



## Dan Newkirl (Jan 24, 2022)

I've been looking for a metal planer for some time, not much luck.

I'm considering a DIY build.  However, I'm not sure about how to tackle the long bed.
Obviously, the bed rails need to be very flat but I don't know how to tackle that without a large mill.

For you machine builders out there, how would you go about developing & machining a steel bed with very flat rails.
Could I rough them in with my knee mill, and then hand scrape them until flat?  (Don't know if you can scrape steel).

Maybe I need to have a shop do the milling, but I hate to think what that will cost.


----------



## JRaut (Jan 24, 2022)

Metal planers are indeed hard to find. But they do come up for sale if you keep your eyes peeled.

Here's one going up for auction in a few days out east in MA.

The description isn't all that good, so it may end up going for next to nothing. But you never know.

It's got a Bridgeport head bolted on (a common modification to old planers), but you could just remove that if you wanted to get it back to how it would have originally been outfitted.

Transportation/shipping would be a bit of a headache, but far less effort than building your own.









						Hamil Milling Machine with 60" x 32" Bed, 22" Cross Travel, Bridgeport 2 hp Head
					

Lot 292 at Complete Precision CNC Machine Shop from Integra Asset Solutions.




					www.bidspotter.com


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 24, 2022)

why would anyone want to build a planer from scratch?
And to have someone else machine it?


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 24, 2022)

About the only thing that can make a planer is another planer if you are going for trad prismatic rails. Several years ago a 10’ or so came up locally. It was really old and a member here got it. The rails where in really bad shape. I’ve not seen him on here in a while so haven’t heard if he’s done anything with it.

The way things have progressed with the heavy duty linear bearings available I’d not even bother with prismatic rails if it was going to only be 6’. I’ve seen some crazy linear bearings and their supports come up on eBay for greatly reduced prices.


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 25, 2022)

Im getting one thats missing the beam and is rusted like crazy but I hate to see a 1850s-1860s planer rot away and I know a few places that have planers that would probbaly help restore it and Its a hand crank so there is not many with a table 3 feet long probbaly for a good reason.


----------

